# 2.6.8-Mafteah1 && 2.6.8.1-Mafteah1

## Mafteah

- 2.6.8-Mafteah1 ( apply on top of 2.6.8 ) 

- 2.6.8.1-Mafteah1 ( apply on top of 2.6.8.1 ) 

Applied patches: 

```
reiser4-2004.08.13-19.37-linux-2.6.8-rc4-mm1.diff.gz

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc3-r3-2.6.8-rc1.patch.bz2

fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc3.patch
```

http://www.mafteah.co.il/mafteah-sources/2.6.8-Mafteah1/2.6.8-Mafteah1.bz2

http://www.mafteah.co.il/mafteah-sources/2.6.8-Mafteah1/Mafteah-sources-2.6.8-r1.ebuild

http://www.mafteah.co.il/mafteah-sources/2.6.8.1-Mafteah1/2.6.8.1-Mafteah1.bz2

http://www.mafteah.co.il/mafteah-sources/2.6.8.1-Mafteah1/Mafteah-sources-2.6.8.1-r1.ebuild

----------

## Robin79

Why not more patches? Write barriers?

----------

## Mafteah

 *Robin79 wrote:*   

> Why not more patches? Write barriers?

 

What is Write barriers?

----------

## lxnay

why don't you apply nforce2 patches from love-sources too?

anyone have had nfs kernel panic with 2.6.8 (from rc3 to final) ?

----------

## Acetik

===> get the 2.6.8.1 from kernel.org ftp

----------

## Robin79

http://lwn.net/Articles/77074/

----------

## luqas

I tried a quick test of applying the write barrier patches to nitro1 and the base 2.6.8-rc4 kernels.  It looks like alot of the code is already internal to the reiser4 code already in the kernel.  Now the core ide code still requires some patching, but there are alot of failed hunks.  

I pulled the patch off of http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/axboe/patches/v2.6/2.6.5-rc1-mm2/ using the all barrier patch.  I haven't tried getting the seperate ones and applying then individually.  

Robin79:  Do you know where to get any based off of later kernels instead of 2.6.5?

----------

## Robin79

Dryre sorry i dont know  :Sad:  I only use it i would really have does skills that alla kernel patchers have out there!! so please if you are intresting in tell a completley "almost" noob on kernel patching stuiff fell free to send me a pm or email or just message me cause i wanna learn everything!!  :Razz: 

----------

## luqas

Robin, I would love to teach you, but I am sort of a noob myself  :Very Happy: .  I will read up on it and see if I can get a patch for you.

----------

## Mafteah

If you two need some thing, You can ask me.

I'll try to help you  :Smile: 

----------

## Robin79

Dryre : thanx and the same to you Mafteah

----------

## Jowilly

This new sources is freezing like all others since 2.6.7_rc3.

I'm on reiser4, ati X drivers. 2.6.7-rc3-love1 is running fine.

With every kernel I have tried thereafter, the system freezes during KDE bootup.

Does any one know what it can be ?

----------

## Mafteah

 *Jowilly wrote:*   

> This new sources is freezing like all others since 2.6.7_rc3.
> 
> I'm on reiser4, ati X drivers. 2.6.7-rc3-love1 is running fine.
> 
> With every kernel I have tried thereafter, the system freezes during KDE bootup.
> ...

 

Are you enabling 4k stacks?

Try to disable..

----------

## Mafteah

People if please recommend me good patchs to improve the kerenl  :Smile: 

So I'll add them to the next version

----------

## Jowilly

 *Mafteah wrote:*   

>  *Jowilly wrote:*   This new sources is freezing like all others since 2.6.7_rc3.
> 
> I'm on reiser4, ati X drivers. 2.6.7-rc3-love1 is running fine.
> 
> With every kernel I have tried thereafter, the system freezes during KDE bootup.
> ...

 

No, 4k stacks are disabled...

----------

